# WHEN DID PEOPLE START ACTUALLY ROLLING DAYTONS...



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I was wondering because I remember it was like Daytons just showed up on the scene at once. For me it was around 1986 - 87 I first saw them on Lowriders. Before that it was Tru Spokes, True Classics etc. All bolt ons. 88-90 I started seeing Mclean bolt ons then Roadster knock offs. Im wondering when did people go from bolt ons to real knock off rims.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

To the mods, I meant this to be in the lowriding general forum. Feel free to move it if you want. :0


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*YEAH...86-87*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Feb 24 2006, 07:49 PM~4922741
> *YEAH...86-87
> *


THAT'S ABOUT THE TIME DAYTONS CAME OUT. BUT WE "NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE" WAS ALREADY RIDING ON ZENITHS AROUND "81"... UP HERE IN SAN JOSE PEOPLE WERE CRUSING ZENITHS WAY BEFORE DAYTONS CAME INTO THE SCENE.....  

[attachmentid=477032]


----------



## Big T (Sep 18, 2005)

sick wheels bro....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 25 2006, 10:46 AM~4925558
> *THAT'S ABOUT THE TIME DAYTONS CAME OUT. BUT WE "NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE" WAS ALREADY RIDING ON ZENITHS AROUND "81"...  UP HERE IN SAN JOSE PEOPLE WERE CRUSING ZENITHS WAY BEFORE DAYTONS CAME INTO THE SCENE.....
> 
> [attachmentid=477032]
> *



That sounds about right. I remember everybody up north had "Zenith Wires" back then. I was visiting my grandma in 85 she lived in VacaVille all the fools were talking about Zeniths.

back around 88-89 I remember seeing the price of Daytons back then advertised I thought they were the most expensive rim ever made! Fools were getting jacked left and right for them D's


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 26 2006, 11:05 AM~4930694
> *That sounds about right. I remember everybody up north had "Zenith Wires" back then. I was visiting my grandma in 85 she lived in VacaVille all the fools were talking about Zeniths.
> 
> back around 88-89 I remember seeing the price of Daytons back then advertised I  thought they were the most expensive rim ever made! Fools were getting jacked left and right for them D's
> *


The nickname of *"Killer D's"* was born. Get jacked or shot over the wheels.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

HITTIN 3 ON THE 63 WITH 13X7 SERIES 2 ALL CHROME ZENITHS NOTHING BETTER THAN ZENITH :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=478857]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 26 2006, 06:26 PM~4933370
> *HITTIN 3 ON THE 63 WITH 13X7 SERIES 2 ALL CHROME ZENITHS NOTHING BETTER THAN ZENITH :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=478857]
> *



NICE PIC BRO........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

HOPPIN ON THE SAME CAR AND RIMS
[attachmentid=478873]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 26 2006, 06:28 PM~4933387
> *NICE PIC BRO........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS ....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

88 WAS MY FIRST SET, BUT I REMEBER A FEW OF MY HOMIES HAD THEY IN 83...


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 27 2006, 12:25 AM~4935566
> *88 WAS MY FIRST  SET,  BUT  I  REMEBER A  FEW OF MY HOMIES HAD  THEY  IN  83...
> *


DAMN KEITH YOUR OLD :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

That old skool rapper Dana Dane had D's on his 63 corvette roadster on the cover of his CD..somewhere between 87-89...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Dayton Wire Wheel has been around since 1916.........so I would say 70's maybe. :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 1 2006, 06:20 AM~4951533
> *Dayton Wire Wheel has been around since 1916.........so I would say 70's maybe. :dunno:
> *



Yeah I remember reading that the company itself started in the early 1900's but I was wondering who was first to say damn, I want some of those for my Lowrider... :0


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 25 2006, 09:46 AM~4925558
> *THAT'S ABOUT THE TIME DAYTONS CAME OUT. BUT WE "NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE" WAS ALREADY RIDING ON ZENITHS AROUND "81"...  UP HERE IN SAN JOSE PEOPLE WERE CRUSING ZENITHS WAY BEFORE DAYTONS CAME INTO THE SCENE.....
> 
> [attachmentid=477032]
> *


thanks for the new desktop!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

OLD SCHOOL HOMEBOY SAM ROLLED ON ZENITHS R.I.P 

[attachmentid=482882]


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 25 2006, 11:46 AM~4925558
> *THAT'S ABOUT THE TIME DAYTONS CAME OUT. BUT WE "NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE" WAS ALREADY RIDING ON ZENITHS AROUND "81"...  UP HERE IN SAN JOSE PEOPLE WERE CRUSING ZENITHS WAY BEFORE DAYTONS CAME INTO THE SCENE.....
> 
> [attachmentid=477032]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I got my first set back in 84. They were used and cost me $700.00 All chrome with polished rear dish (remember you had to pay extra for that) 3 wing big ear knockoffs. :thumbsup: 

Since then, I must have had 12 sets to date. Dayton could never hold a candle to ZENITH!!!! WHY, because all you had to do was have Old Man Jim send your wheels to Herman the German (the baddest wheel engrave on the PLANET) and the rest is history :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 25 2006, 10:46 AM~4925558
> *THAT'S ABOUT THE TIME DAYTONS CAME OUT. BUT WE "NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE" WAS ALREADY RIDING ON ZENITHS AROUND "81"...  UP HERE IN SAN JOSE PEOPLE WERE CRUSING ZENITHS WAY BEFORE DAYTONS CAME INTO THE SCENE.....
> 
> [attachmentid=477032]
> *



MAN THOSE RIMS ARE NICE...!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 2 2006, 08:23 AM~4958905
> *I got my first set back in 84. They were used and cost me $700.00 All chrome with polished rear dish (remember you had to pay extra for that) 3 wing big ear knockoffs.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Since then, I must have had 12 sets to date. Dayton could never hold a candle to ZENITH!!!! WHY, because all you had to do was have Old Man Jim send your wheels to Herman the German (the baddest wheel engrave on the PLANET) and the rest is history  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:thumbsup: 

so far thats the earliest Ive heard.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I always liked Zeniths, had a set on my first rider (Pic of my ride and homie celebrating his birthday about 8am :cheesy: ) in early - mid 90's....those came after my "Sharps". These rims are actually still rollin last I know of....just in KC Mo now.


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 25 2006, 09:46 AM~4925558
> *THAT'S ABOUT THE TIME DAYTONS CAME OUT. BUT WE "NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE" WAS ALREADY RIDING ON ZENITHS AROUND "81"...  UP HERE IN SAN JOSE PEOPLE WERE CRUSING ZENITHS WAY BEFORE DAYTONS CAME INTO THE SCENE.....
> 
> [attachmentid=477032]
> *


Nice rim pic pauly!! As newstyleking stated that san jose people were cruising zeniths way before daytons came into the scene is right on the money. Our club Low Conspiracy of San Jose started back in 1976, one of the requirements to join the club back then was 13 inch Zenith wires and 5:20 tires. It wasnt until 2 years ago that it was changed to 13 inch zenith or dayton wires and 5:20 or 155 x 8o x 13 tires.I remember the late 70's and early 80's the rims selling at local shops and advertised in Lowrider Magazine were true Spokes, True Classics,True Rays,Star wire, and Star wire classics all of which were bolt on rims.The only true Knockoff rim at that time was Zeniths.Zenith had 2 styles of knockoff rims, stage ones and stage twos. Stage ones are still in existance and stage twos have been discontinued. The stage twos had a different style adaptor which had a hub that locked the wheel to the rim in the center of the hub, instead of the back of the adaptor that all other rims currently use..Back then all rims were crossed laced with the exeption of the true rays. I have a set of daytons from 84 that are 72 spoke crossed laced and most of the daytons you see are straight laced. So 84 or 85 would probably be the time frame that Daytons became popular to lowriders


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 25 2006, 08:46 AM~4925558
> *THAT'S ABOUT THE TIME DAYTONS CAME OUT. BUT WE "NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE" WAS ALREADY RIDING ON ZENITHS AROUND "81"...  UP HERE IN SAN JOSE PEOPLE WERE CRUSING ZENITHS WAY BEFORE DAYTONS CAME INTO THE SCENE.....
> 
> [attachmentid=477032]
> *


Pauly those still look bad ass. Always loved Zeniths. And why are they so rare on low low these days. The Majority I see are D's.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Raul reppin Parliament rollin on Z's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice wheel up in here


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

but the dayton name didnt start to get popular till like the late 80s early 90s i think once you heard daytons in rap songs it really took off


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Best estimate is mid-eighties for Ds, before that as mentioned were the Star wires, Tru-Spoke, Tru-Rays, Buick Skylarks, etc along with Supremes and Cragars. In fact some clubs like the Imperials during the late 60s and during 70s mostly rode on Cragar SS wheels. So if and when you see some rolling something OG don't diss them, that's like looking back in time, like a blast from the past...

~M~


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

homie i done rolld all theses back in the 70"s till now like da otha day my home boy just did his 50 fleetline oldskool with da rabbit ears visor etc... and he got some 13/7inch supremes on it but a youngater told him (( u need 2 take those wheels off its 2011 no body rolls those nomo)) like lil niqqa just dnt kno what lowridin is like us OG's shid i been lowridin almost 40 sumtn years now


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

FIRST SET I SEEN WAS IN 81 MY BIG BROTHER HUNG OUT ON THA EASTSIDE ONE DAY HE LEFT THE HOUSE ON TRU-RAYS CAME BACC ON ZZZZZZ'S. LOVE THOSE WHEELS :worship:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt 4 the old school wires


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

It must have been 1986 for me in High School (16 yrs old) There may have been more (garaged) but it seemed like I was the only one rolling around on D's at the time in my town on a daily basis (El Monte)

Triple Gold 15x8's and 195s on my 83 Z28.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Skim said:


> To the mods, I meant this to be in the lowriding general forum. Feel free to move it if you want. :0


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MY POP'S BACK IN THE 80'S...TRU CLASSICS...


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

My car has been sitting on these since the early 90's with the 155/80/13 Winstons .
Soon they will be put on my 64 Drop top Zenith series 2 cross lace


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I had 15 x 8's on my Mitsubishi Mighty Max in 1991, First set. Before that it was Cragers.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Bad ass Series IIs.........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i love them oldschool zenith knock offs


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

modesto64 said:


> My car has been sitting on these since the early 90's with the 155/80/13 Winstons .
> Soon they will be put on my 64 Drop top Zenith series 2 cross lace


DAMM HOMIE THEY STILL LOOK GOOD AS FUCC :worship:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

P.E. PREZ said:


> DAMM HOMIE THEY STILL LOOK GOOD AS FUCC :worship:


 Thanks....Zenith has always been high quality wheels


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> THAT'S ABOUT THE TIME DAYTONS CAME OUT. BUT WE "NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE" WAS ALREADY RIDING ON ZENITHS AROUND "81"... UP HERE IN SAN JOSE PEOPLE WERE CRUSING ZENITHS WAY BEFORE DAYTONS CAME INTO THE SCENE.....
> 
> [attachmentid=477032]


i cant see the picture. can someone repost


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

bouth my first set in 1988


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll bet he did not take yo money. You fuckin bullshitttttttttter.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

modesto64 said:


> Thanks....Zenith has always been high quality wheels


 
campbell


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

925rider said:


> campbell


Yup nothing like OG cambell Zenith's


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Zeniths took over this Dayton topic!


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

uffin:I remember a couple of cars in Lowrider Mag. around 85. One was a mid 70s malibu white with murals the other was a blue rivi. Back then i thought they were ugly they looks like baskets i just had never seen rims like that. i still say aint nothing like zzzz's


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Skim said:


> That sounds about right. I remember everybody up north had "Zenith Wires" back then. I was visiting my grandma in 85 she lived in VacaVille all the fools were talking about Zeniths.
> 
> back around 88-89 I remember seeing the price of Daytons back then advertised I thought they were the most expensive rim ever made! Fools were getting jacked left and right for them D's


I rember seeing that ad for $ 1600..... Balling back then...I got my my first set 15 x8 With 195 x50 x15 in 93 on a Nissan hard body for $ 800 I thought they were the $hit....


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

SupremeAir said:


> I rember seeing that ad for $ 1600..... Balling back then...I got my my first set 15 x8 With 195 x50 x15 in 93 on a Nissan hard body for $ 800 I thought they were the $hit....


Them Nissan trucks was all over LA back then. This foo across the street from me had one


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> THAT'S ABOUT THE TIME DAYTONS CAME OUT. BUT WE "NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE" WAS ALREADY RIDING ON ZENITHS AROUND "81"... UP HERE IN SAN JOSE PEOPLE WERE CRUSING ZENITHS WAY BEFORE DAYTONS CAME INTO THE SCENE.....
> 
> [attachmentid=477032]


Agreed and those at some bad ass Zenith Wire Wheels of Campbell


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

925rider said:


> campbell


Yep


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

uniques66 said:


> I got my first set back in 84. They were used and cost me $700.00 All chrome with polished rear dish (remember you had to pay extra for that) 3 wing big ear knockoffs. :thumbsup:
> 
> Since then, I must have had 12 sets to date. Dayton could never hold a candle to ZENITH!!!! WHY, because all you had to do was have Old Man Jim send your wheels to Herman the German (the baddest wheel engrave on the PLANET) and the rest is history :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


QFT his work was unbelievable


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

DAYTONS TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

slamn78 said:


> Nice rim pic pauly!! As newstyleking stated that san jose people were cruising zeniths way before daytons came into the scene is right on the money. Our club Low Conspiracy of San Jose started back in 1976, one of the requirements to join the club back then was 13 inch Zenith wires and 5:20 tires. It wasnt until 2 years ago that it was changed to 13 inch zenith or dayton wires and 5:20 or 155 x 8o x 13 tires.I remember the late 70's and early 80's the rims selling at local shops and advertised in Lowrider Magazine were true Spokes, True Classics,True Rays,Star wire, and Star wire classics all of which were bolt on rims.The only true Knockoff rim at that time was Zeniths.Zenith had 2 styles of knockoff rims, stage ones and stage twos. Stage ones are still in existance and stage twos have been discontinued. The stage twos had a different style adaptor which had a hub that locked the wheel to the rim in the center of the hub, instead of the back of the adaptor that all other rims currently use..Back then all rims were crossed laced with the exeption of the true rays. I have a set of daytons from 84 that are 72 spoke crossed laced and most of the daytons you see are straight laced. So 84 or 85 would probably be the time frame that Daytons became popular to lowriders


There it is there 1976 for Low Conspiracy of San Jose and only ridin Zeniths till a couple of years ago that goes to show you Zenith of Campbell has been supporting lowriders since the 70's don't know if we can say the same for Dayton good company and good quality no doubt but I'm sure back then the only thing on a Dayton or back then they were probably called British wire wheels


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

nothing like going over to performance plus in inglewood in the 80s. and putting on some 72 spoke tripple gold Daytons with the three prong knock off....that was the shit and still is...oh...did i forget the premuim sportway 520eez wtih the small white wall.....man, that just brought back a lot of great memories.....:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

SupremeAir said:


> I rember seeing that ad for $ 1600..... Balling back then...I got my my first set 15 x8 With 195 x50 x15 in 93 on a Nissan hard body for $ 800 I thought they were the $hit....


you got pictures of that nissan truck post them in lowrider general, lowrider trucks :thumbsup:i remember my brother buying his first set of daytons 15x8s for his 86 nissan in 88 that was the shit, good days


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My 1st set of 72 spoke 13x7 Daytons back from 91-93 bought for $1,800 rolling on my 88 hard body









After paint 










Sold those then bought some 88 spoke Dayton's for$2,500 in 94 and put those on my 84 cutlass


























And I still have these 88s


----------

